# Seiko Diver - Loose Bezel - Advice Please



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I have acquired this Seiko 7002-7000 diver - remarkably it has kept almost perfect time since I got it three days ago. However, the bezel is a little loose and does not click as firmly as some. Popping the bezel off shows there is a little hole with a flattened piece of metal where, I believe, there should be a click ball.

My question is how easy a repair is this - should it go to a Seiko repairer or could any high street repairer do it? Is there anything I, as a novice, can do to mend it?

Many thanks


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Psychlist,

if the tiny ball (click ball as you call them) is missing then it can be replaced with one from the nib of a ballpoint pen (I kid you not)! There should also be a spring under the click ball which pushes it up against the underside of the bezel - if this is missing as well then the spring from a springbar can be used (cut to the correct length). This repair came from the Seiko & Citizen Forum and at least one person on this forum (can't remember who it was now) has successfully repaired their watch by this method. The Seiko 7002 is a cracking watch - destined to be a future collectible classic (if it isn't already)







.

Hope this helps and let us know how you get on


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The method Paul describes works fine, I have used it several times.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Many thanks to all - the ball seems to have sheared in half - or at least there is a short stump of metal where it should be - maybe it's simply worn out. I'll have a fiddle and take it up the road if I give up.

Next job is to remove ball from ballpoint pen without getting ink everywhere









Yes I have got rather fond of this watch - it has even pushed my Samurai off my wrist!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

I've used that technique with my 6309 beater and it worked a treat... Got it off the Seiko & Citizen watch forum just like pauluspaolo suggested... We all have pens that expire and refuse to write... salvage the ball and use that!! along with the cut-down spring from a broken springbar... Crazy but it does the job!

Mike


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> I've used that technique with my 6309 beater and it worked a treat... Got it off the Seiko & Citizen watch forum just like pauluspaolo suggested... We all have pens that expire and refuse to write... salvage the ball and use that!! along with the cut-down spring from a broken springbar... Crazy but it does the job!
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, but I have been unable to remove the remains of the little ball, so will have to go to my watch maker


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

If you need a replacement case just ask, i'm sure Roy might have one. I have a few if needed. Don't mind helping fellow RLT members

Regards

Bry



psychlist said:


> K.I.T.T. said:
> 
> 
> > I've used that technique with my 6309 beater and it worked a treat... Got it off the Seiko & Citizen watch forum just like pauluspaolo suggested... We all have pens that expire and refuse to write... salvage the ball and use that!! along with the cut-down spring from a broken springbar... Crazy but it does the job!
> ...


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> If you need a replacement case just ask, i'm sure Roy might have one. I have a few if needed. Don't mind helping fellow RLT members
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


----------

